# Heya from California



## Omen414 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm very new to caring for mantises, in fact I just started 3 days ago so let me explain how I got started. My brother has always been into bugs and little critters and mantises are his favorite, while I have always been into engines (cars, motorcycles, dune buggies). Well, my brother finally decided to start a real collection of mantises after having afew in the past (Like an spiny mantis who molted wrong and died :'( and couple eggs of the average mantis). He bought 3 ghost mantises to begin and the person he bought them from sent a "Mystery Mantis". My brother couldn't identify it and since mantises are usually cannibalistic he gave it to me. Well now I have had it for 3 days or so and it had its first molt and now I believe I can identify it as Hierodula grandis or Giant Indian Mantis. GREAT! Now Ill have to buy a bigger tank and bigger food *sigh* but I don't mind because these are definitely interesting little creatures. Well that's my story.

Thanks

-Darren

P.S. Please correct me if I'm wrong in saying Mantises. Not sure if its Mantids or Mantises or Manti or Mantisesitids?


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome from canada!

Also i think it is Mantids, or atleast that is what i say


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Darren,

(I know who your brother got his mantids from, hehehe...  )

Welcome to the forum and congrats on diving into the hobby of mantis keeping. It's a great hobby! I hope you do well with your little guy (or girl). Warning... they'll grow on you! And just like Lays potato chips... it's almost impossible to have just one.


----------



## Omen414 (Mar 19, 2009)

ooooh do you now &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 19, 2009)

Omen414 said:


> ooooh do you now &lt;_&lt;


Yes, I do.  The "Mystery Mantis" says it all! :lol: 

http://www.mantisplace.com/mantisforsale.html


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 19, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Yes, I do.  The "Mystery Mantis" says it all! :lol: http://www.mantisplace.com/mantisforsale.html


haha


----------



## Omen414 (Mar 19, 2009)

damn ive been found out...lol


----------



## bassist (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum I'm also in California. As for the terms of the word mantis Mantids, Mantises, and Mantis' are the forms I usually see used.

Don't think Rebecca has that species could be a giant asian - Hierodula Membranacea or she is hoarding them.

About how big is it and what color is it? (I ask color because Miomantis nymphs looks like a smaller version of it when they're little and are usually a cream color for a while and they produce like rabbits according to Rebecca Lol)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum fron Florida.

I know just like potato chips one is impossible to have just one.


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 19, 2009)

:lol: Hoarding them, ha ha ha, I have them, maybe forgot to put on site.... hahaha, I don't wanna sell mantis, just wanna have fun... OH! and welcome, from OHIO!


----------



## ismart (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 19, 2009)

ismart said:


> Welcome to the forum  .


Welcome from Arizona!

And start saying goodbye to your social life. My son drove down from Phoenix yesterday and invited me to come back with him and spend a week or so. I had to turn him down because "too much is going on in the bug room at the moment!"

Most folks use "mantids" now, but "mantises" is also correct.


----------



## revmdn (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mikemercer (Mar 20, 2009)

welcome

the endless possible chooses of mantid

welcome your offically hooked line and sinkerd lol


----------

